# Mellow Yellow 2-door Chevy - Dr. Beasley's Z1 - Corrected & Sealed - 1965 Corvette



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Mellow Yellow 2-door Chevy - Dr. Beasley's Z1 - Corrected & Sealed - 1965 Corvette*

*Mellow Yellow 2-door Chevy - Dr. Beasley's Z1 - Corrected & Sealed - 1965 Corvette *

*Looks good huh? But this is under florescent lights...*










BEFORE

*Here's how she looks at high noon under Florida sunshine...*























































AFTER

















































































































































303 Aerospace Protectant

This classic Corvette has a brand new vinyl top on it. After a light cleaning, I applied 303 Aerospace Protectant.




























Flexible clear plastic windows i.e. Isinglass

Not only is 303 Aerospace Protectant for vinyl, it's also for clear plastic windows or vinyl windows like you see on this Corvette. It protect them and also restores clarity.




























*And here's a beauty shot with the top up...*










Comments

The new Dr. Beasley's Z1 works great as you can see by the before and after results in the pictures above. Besides excellent correction ability, shine and gloss, this AIO also leaves behind durable ceramic nanocoating protection that can last up to one year.

*Modify cut by modifying pads*
I increased the cutting ability for the passenger door and the driver's side rear quarter panel by using Lake Country 6.5" Force Hybrid Foam Cutting pads (orange). These two areas had much worse swirls and scratches. For the rest of the car I used Lake Country 6.5" Force Hybrid Foam Polishing pads (white)

*The stuff I used,*

*Pads used:* 6.5 inch Lake Country Force Hybrid Orange Cutting Pad and 6.5 inch Lake Country Force Hybrid White Polishing Pad

*Tool used:* FLEX Supa BEAST with 6" backing plate

*Towels used:* Storm Gray Edgeless Microfiber Polishing Cloths

For the vinyl top: 303 Aerospace Protectant

And of course, *Dr. Beasley's Z1*










Tips Videos

As I detailed this video I made 9 Tips Videos. These are short clips showing how I would tackle different aspects of detailing a car like this. If you're an Instagram person, you can find them on my Instagram page. If you're a Facebook person, you can find them on my Facebook page.

*Mike Phillips Facebook Page - Video Page*

*Instagram*

FWIW - One of my good friends in this industry watched all 9 of the Tips Videos for this car and he said,

*I really liked these tips videos because they show real-world tips and techniques for how to approach different aspects of each part of the car that was detailed.*

I asked him,

_What about how the videos are choppy or not smooth because I'm holding the camera as I also do the "thing" I'm showing. _

He said not only did he not care, he prefers the organic, original style the information is presented.

Mellow Yellow - 1965 Corvette Stingray - Body by Chevrolet, shine by Dr. Beasley's Z1


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome job mike 👍🏻, what a turn around tho considering how the paintwork look at the start tho 😁.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

neil b said:


> Awesome job mike 👍🏻, what a turn around tho considering how the paintwork look at the start tho 😁.


Thanks bud... the paint was actually on the medium side, not hard but not soft, more soft than hard though.

The orange foam cutting pads would easily mar the paint or cause pad haze.


----------

